# Can i unhook a central air unit?



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I need to move a central air unit to dig out for a retaining wall unit. Unit will eventually be 4 feet lower then it is now, once i build the wall.

Now is this something, me as a landscaper will be able to unhook? Ofcourse a hvac company will come out to hook it back up. I was just curious if unhooking one is something i could do?

Matt


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

What will you do about the refrigerant ?


----------



## Chris75 (Dec 2, 2007)

Celtic said:


> What will you do about the refrigerant ?


Put it in a jar? :whistling


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Chris75 said:


> Put it in a jar? :whistling


 
No, use a zip lock bag, I'm told it stays fresher in them


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Refrigerant? Some how i am starting to think this may be more complicated then i thought.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

somehow, i think you might be right...but on the plus side...the refrigerant will evaporate and take all the evidence away...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ruskent said:


> Refrigerant? Some how i am starting to think this may be more complicated then i thought.



Ya....that's why there are people who do it for a living :thumbsup:

Your gonna need someone to reconnect/recharge the unit...why not have the same guy disconnect it?

Where's that mech. guy from down the shore? (Mechanical DVR?)....he would have some answers for you.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

ah, him and random are busy planning some sneak attacks....


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> ah, him and random are busy planning some sneak attacks....


Ruskent could use 'em both up there.....Bergen County? right?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Ruskent could use 'em both up there.....Bergen County? right?


just don't make any gay jokes around them....


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Essex county


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ruskent said:


> Essex county


I thought you were in Bergen....Essex has that much free space for pavers for such ?
You must be out and about South Orange'ish....Livingston and places west of the Reservation/mountain, no?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> just don't make any gay jokes around them....



After we help Ruskent....now, go stand in the corner.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> After we help Ruskent....now, go stand in the corner.


ok...but if those guys are gonna be around, i'm standing with my back to the wall...


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

actually in livingston right off rt 10. Belive it or not i pulled 600 yards of dirt out of the size. Back patio will be over 2000 sq ft of the finest marble.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I was just up in that area YESTERDAY (of course..LOL)...at Aspen Ice


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

finally going after that dream to play in the NHL? good for you...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> finally going after that dream to play in the NHL? good for you...



I have skills even I haven't discovered :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

To release freon in the atmosphere is only a $10,000 fine, hope it's a big money job. If it's in Essex maybe IM mech and have him give you a price. The freon needs tobe reclaimed, it can go back in on the same job. Shouldn't be very costly to have it pulled and reset.


----------



## ClimateExperts (Dec 3, 2007)

Ya your gonna need to have someone come pull the freon back into unit, then disconnect elec and lineset, reset your pad, then have them resweat lineset back on, then pressurize to make sure no leaks with new sweats, then release freon, and charge...Cant just cut, will be loud, big mess, and like said above...BIG fine...please feel free if any questions glad to help


Daniel


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

For the guys who recover the refrigerant, do you give a credit towards new refrigerant?


----------



## ClimateExperts (Dec 3, 2007)

What do ya mean?

If im on a job and recover freon, replace a king valve or somethin, then put freon back in system, then i would charge the system, and if I need to add freon yes i would charge but lets say it was over charged, no i wouldnt give a credit...is that what your askin?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ruskent said:


> I need to move a central air unit to dig out for a retaining wall unit. Unit will eventually be 4 feet lower then it is now, once i build the wall.
> 
> Now is this something, me as a landscaper will be able to unhook? Ofcourse a hvac company will come out to hook it back up. I was just curious if unhooking one is something i could do?
> 
> Matt


don't be a hack ... obviously you're unsure here. Get a pro


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> don't be a hack ... obviously you're unsure here. Get a pro



It'd be nice if he could get someone from this board (and NJ) to do this job.

For that to happen, 1 company could do the job...so long as they have the EC lic. and refrig. credentials......I am lacking the refrig. credentials.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Celtic said:


> It'd be nice if he could get someone from this board to do this job.
> 
> .


yeah ... and consequently contributing to an influx of nearly 73 new threads ... all eerily titled "Help Me Bid this Freon Job" :laughing::laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

if he were closer than 75 mins away, we'd talk...but the travel time would kill him:shifty:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> yeah ... and consequently contributing to an influx of nearly 73 new threads ... all eerily titled "Help Me Bid this Freon Job" :laughing::laughing:


Just trying to do my part....Grumpy makes the 1000th post!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> if he were closer than 75 mins away, we'd talk...but the travel time would kill him:shifty:


Maybe there would be pie in lieu of travel time :thumbsup:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Maybe there would be pie in lieu of travel time :thumbsup:


i don't have to travel 75 mins for pie...only 5 mins for me:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> i don't have to travel 75 mins for pie...only 5 mins for me:laughing:


wow..you'd really screw Ruskent out of a pie?:laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> wow..you'd really screw Ruskent out of a pie?:laughing:


Get your hands off my pie, you filthy leprechaun....

my pie is not for sale...at any price:laughing:


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

ClimateExperts said:


> What do ya mean?
> 
> If im on a job and recover freon, replace a king valve or somethin, then put freon back in system, then i would charge the system, and if I need to add freon yes i would charge but lets say it was over charged, no i wouldnt give a credit...is that what your askin?


Yes and no. Say you're called in to evacuate a system. You now end up with whatever refrigerant that was in the system. You are called back later to hook up the system and charge it. Do you give the person credit for the freon you removed and are now re-using or do you charge that person the full amount as if you are charging an empty system with all new freon?


----------



## nangab (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Randomkiller, you mean it's $10,000.00 to me for turning him in and $25,000.00 to him for venting!!arty:


----------



## ClimateExperts (Dec 3, 2007)

lol no my man...I would not charge more for freon that they already had and i evacuated...ITs their freon that came pre charged with their ac...I would charge them just your hourly rate for the labor but nothing extra for the freon...Unless I added additional freon, no I would not charge extra...hope i helped out...

daniel


----------



## nangab (Nov 8, 2007)

Daniel, I do believe you know what you'r doing= sounds like your honest also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## ClimateExperts (Dec 3, 2007)

well would u want some contractor to come out and hack u for a few extra hundred bucks...I would feel so cheated...not to mention if i were the contractor i'd feel like a tool, who does that, i personally couldnt sleep at night if i did that...

Karma factor lol

thanks for the comment, hope it wasnt sarcastic

 lol kiddin


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Dustball said:


> For the guys who recover the refrigerant, do you give a credit towards new refrigerant?


 
No way, after you reclaim it if it can't be used on that same job you have to get rid of it which costs you. It isn't like it can be resold, legally.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

ruskent said:


> I need to move a central air unit to dig out for a retaining wall unit. Unit will eventually be 4 feet lower then it is now, once i build the wall.
> 
> Now is this something, me as a landscaper will be able to unhook? Ofcourse a hvac company will come out to hook it back up. I was just curious if unhooking one is something i could do?
> 
> Matt


 
If you are still looking to have this done, hit me with an PM and we can set it up.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 14, 2006)

Good laugh guys.if the pie was good enough i'd do the 75 mins.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

hf05 said:


> Good laugh guys.if the pie was good enough i'd do the 75 mins.


not if the good pie was only 5 mins from you...


----------

